# How old to enter a stud in a rodeo



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I thought you couldn’t ride a stud in nhsra, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

What is nhsra?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

National HighSchool Rodeo Association. 

As far as I know even youth (12 and under) are permitted to ride stallions in NBHA.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

EllaK said:


> Hi I was just wondering if anyone knew if there was a rule how old you had to be to enter a stud in a rodeo/NHSRA I looked in the rule book but found nothing. Also wondering about NBHA and IBRA too.


As far as I know, there are no rules for NHSRA or NBHA. 
I just checked the 180-page NHSRA rule book and the word "stallion" is nowhere to be found. 
And people run studs at NBHA world show all the time.

Now, AQHA shows for example, they do have rules about what classes studs can be in, and which ones they cannot.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

But they could be like NCHA and studs are allowed in all classes, including youth.


----------

